# Alternative to ugly altezzas on a B14



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

I did this. And for some reason, someone deleted my other members rides thread with my car in it  


















And in case you forgot what stockies look like....










Tell me what you think

Paul


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

What are you showing?


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> What are you showing?


Are you blind....notice how in pics one and two, there is no amber....


----------



## Kate (Nov 1, 2004)

They look awesome Paul!


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Kate said:


> They look awesome Paul!


Thanks....I thought I looked way better than stock


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Could of posted it somewere..


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

Lol, seemed pretty obvious.
Looks good man, is it that transparent vinyl or spray on? I can't find either.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, those look damn nice. did you use the window tint that comes in the little 8oz spray cans. That is a very cheap and effective way to add the "sport" look to any set of tail lights! A friend and I just completed a set of tail lights on a 90 model Turbo II, but anyway. thats a really nice job man!


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Actually, it's stained glass paint, in a rattle can.... spay, wait 5 sec, spray, wait 5 sec... About 5 coats, then a clear coat. Let dry over night...I'm very happy with the results....now I just need to wash the damn thing


----------



## 98sentraSE2.0 (Oct 27, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> Actually, it's stained glass paint, in a rattle can.... spay, wait 5 sec, spray, wait 5 sec... About 5 coats, then a clear coat. Let dry over night...I'm very happy with the results....now I just need to wash the damn thing


where are you located in missouri? im north of columbia.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How come i only see red x's?

and the stock pic


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Exalta said:


> How come i only see red x's?
> 
> and the stock pic


Because Jon, the guy who's hosting them, is a doofus....sorry guys, I'll get that fixed asap.

I live in St. Charles, about 1.5-2 hours south of Columbia


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

first 2 pictures are : :redx:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> Are you blind....notice how in pics one and two, there is no amber....


dumbass u have 2 red x's


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Pat200sx said:


> first 2 pictures are : :redx:


ditto


----------



## Urge (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm the one hosting the pics, my apologies, when I moved them, I didn't think the direct url link was going to get altered too (was moving 'em around in an image gallery) here are the pics:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

look real hot! nice work !


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> dumbass u have 2 red x's


Wow, if all three of you dill weeds would look a few posts up, you would see I adressed this issue, and I was working on it.

It's up again now....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

haha you said dillweed............. and urge he called you a doofus! you gona take that! j/k looks good man nice and subtle :thumbup:


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

SlowB14 said:


> Wow, if all three of you dill weeds would look a few posts up, you would see I adressed this issue, and I was working on it.
> 
> It's up again now....


haha u always have a bad attitude, get that dick out ur ass


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

Ksilvia8 said:


> haha u always have a bad attitude, get that dick out ur ass


Ummm, they called me a dumbass, and three people posted right in a row that the photos were down, not needed.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so where does one acquire a spray can of stained-glass paint?


----------

